# Mini Passion Flower?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Found this growing up a utility pole, right next to some wild grapes. The purple ripe fruits (not shown) stained my fingers dark purple like you wouldn't believe (but washed out after only a few washings). 

The unripe fruits look segemented from the outside, but the insides the seeds (5-7 of them) are coated just like a passion flower fruit. The flowers are also definitely passion flower looking, but much smaller and less colorful. It is a vine, and also has tendrills like a wild grape and passion flower.

We're in the Ozarks. Any ideas?!? Thanks!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, yellow passion flower, Passiflora lutea.


----------

